# اللهجة السورية/كل اللهجات: عيطون



## momai

هذه الكلمة هي وصف للزيتون ذو اللون الاسود في سوريا ,أردت ان اسأل اذا ما كانت هذه الكلمة مستخدمة في الدولة العربية المنتجة للزيتون مثلا <تونس.....> أو في بلدان عربية اخرى.
هنا هنا


----------



## إسكندراني

لم أسمع بها قط
وحسب علمي الزيتون في مصر يزرع في العريش


----------



## cherine

ليس فقط في العريش يا اسكندراني، سيوة من أكبر أماكن زراعة الزيتون في مصر، وهناك أماكن أخرى في الشمال.
لكن أتفق معك في أن كلمة عيطون لا تُستعمل في مصر.


----------



## momai

شكرا جزيلا لكما اسكندراني وشيرين على ردودكم العظيمة ومازلت انتظر لردود الاخرين


----------

